# Vektordateien für Schneidplotter bearbeiten



## toepfer (20. Mai 2004)

Ich verwende (aus Gewohnheit) Corel Draw 12 (hätte aber auch eine Adobe Suite und Streamline - kenne mich aber damit nicht aus). 

Ich hätte folgende Bitte: Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie man Vektordateien möglichst einfach für einen Schneidplotter umwandeln kann? Das Problem ist dabei folgendes: In zahlreichen Vektorgrafiken sind Elemente mit Hilfe der Strichstärke dargestellt, z. B. ein Kreis/Ring. Dieser ist i.d.R. mit einer einzigen Linie dargestellt (ersichtlich in der Ansicht einfacher Umriss) Die "Dicke" ist abhängig von der verwendeten Strichstärke. Würde ich diesen Ring mit einem Schneidplotter plotten, würde ich keinen Ring, sondern nur eine Scheibe erhalten. Um einen Ring zu erhalten muß die Grafik (der Ring) aus 2 Kreisen (innere Kontur und äußere Kontur) bestehen. Wie kann ich aus einem Kreis, welcher mit einer großen Strichstärke gezeichnet ist, eine Vektorgrafik mit zwei Kreise machen? Bei einem Bitmap würde ich in Corel Trace oder Streamline einfach nach Umriss vektorisieren. Wandele ich aber die vorhandene Vektorgrafik in ein Bitmap um und vektorisiere sie dann, wird das Ergebnis viel zu schlecht, um es zu plotten. 

Natürlich wurde der Ring hier nur als Beispiel gewählt. Die Grafiken um die es geht sind sehr komplex. Das nachzeichnen dauert manchmal Tage. 

Für einen Tip besten Dank im voraus. 


A. Töpfer


----------



## Werwolf_Kocak (23. Mai 2004)

*Vektorgrafiken*

Ich denke mal, das es am besten ist, diese Grafiken in der Form zu speichern, womit man später keine Verluste an Qualitäten hat, zumindestens sollte dann kein Problem entstehen, in  Vektorformate umzuwandeln. Denn jedes Bild kann man doch in .tiff speichern und somit leichter in .eps, .png oder .ps umwandeln! So mache ich es zumindest!

P.S. Wenn du eine bessere Idee hast sag mir bitte Bescheid.
E-Mail: kahraman2wolf@aol.com

MFG Kahraman


----------



## Satsujinn (23. Mai 2004)

also du weisst schon das der plotter ja keine striche schneide beziehungsweisse net aushebbar =)
die müssen mindest 0.5mm sein (glaub ich ) darum müsst du denen ne kontur geben um die kontur von der linie trennen und die linie löschen =)


----------



## barnbeck (2. Juni 2004)

du brauchst bloss über "anordnen \ umriss in objekt umwandeln"
den einen strich in objekt wandeln, dann schneidet der plotter auch die "aussenkanten" der linie


----------

